# Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen



## LotP (15. März 2012)

Hi,
Nachdem ich jetzt schon fast ein Jahr hier im Forum rumgeister wird's Zeit sich mal vorzustellen.
Erst mal "Servus, ich bin da Säpp"  (und finde nicht raus wie man ne signatur erstellt)

 Einen Teich hatten wir bestimmt schon 15 Jahre. Allerdings nur so nen GFK-Fertigteich mit n paar hundert Liter. Da waren dann im Sommer immer so 2-3 max. 4 Goldfische drin die dann im WInter in eine Innenhälterung gekommen sind.
Letztes Jahr stand dann ein kompletter Gartenumbau an und ich konnte meine Wünsche größtenteils verwirklichen.
Der Teich/Garten wurde von Landschaftgestaltern professionell angelegt. Letztendlich hätt's ich auch selbst gemacht (Zumindest den Teich ) . aber ich denke in in Retroperspektive die richtige Entscheidnung gewesen. Wenn natürlich leider auch nicht grad billig.
Ursprünglich wollte ich ja immer nen (fast) reinen Störteich. Ausser 2 Stören sollten die 2 Goldfische die wir schon seit einigen Jahren hatten noch Platz finden. Mit deren Bedürfnissen hatte ich mich ausführlich beschäftigt und den Teich auch voll auf diese eingerichtet.
Letztendlich ist es dann gekommen wie anscheinend so oft. Gefälle, größzügige Kalkulation, ... doch kleiner geworden.
Klein ist er natürlich immer noch nicht. Knapp 10m Länge und fast 6m breit. Links und Rechts bisschen Pflanz/Flachwasserbereich mit 20- ~45cm Tiefe. Ansonsten steil Abfallend. Tiefste Stelle ist ca. 2,20m Tief. Das Ganze hat um die 40m³ Wasser.

Den ersten Winter hat er gut überstanden. Das Wasser hat zwar schon etwas gemüffelt. (Meiner Ansicht sogar recht stark) Aber kein Ausfall und man muss auch bedenken dass ich über 3 Monate keine Pumpe und nichts laufen hatte. Zudem war einige Zeit komplett zugefroren. Eisfreihalter hatte keine Chance mehr. Man konnte Problemlos auf dem Teich stehen.
Jo, mein Besatz:
Paar Tage nach Einlassen durfen die Goldis schin rein (Ich weiß man soll warten, aber 2 Goldis auf 40.000Liter denk ich geht schon^^ und Innenhälterung im Sommer (GFK Teich war schon weg) is auch nicht das Wahre)
Beim Angeln wars dann n paar Wochen drauf mal schon viel zu dunkel zum Schlachten. So haben n Kumpel und ich ne Brachse (inzwischen vllt 35cm) und nen Spiegelkarpfen (atm ~ 45cm; wächst und frisst wie Sau) dazu. Plan war sie ein paar Tage später wieder rauszuholen und zu schlachten. Bis dahin hatten jedoch die Damen des Hauses den beiden schon Namen gegeben ( ich wusste es is vorbei bei dem Satz "wir könnten ihn doch Karl den Karpfen nennnen.." ) und für deren Leben protestiert .
Zudem hab ich mir noch 15 Notropis (Regenbogenshiner) bei Werner hier im Form geholt. Ich meine sie haben bereits Nachwuchs (bi mir nicht sicher, aber vom Köperbau etc sehr warscheinlich)
Im September sind dann noch  5 (Euro-)Kois dazugekommen. Ein Platin Ogon, 2 Sanke (würd ich sagen), ein Butterfly (weiß-rot), ein goldener mit glänzenden Schuppen. Alle 5 waren noch recht klein max. 15cm. Wachsen aber ganz gut. Vor allem der Ogon.

Insgesamt vertragen sie sich alle recht gut. Die Notropis machen ihr eigenes Ding. Der Rest zieht zusammen seine Bahnen. Einzigen Nachteil (denke ich zumindest) ist, dass die Kois den Spiegelkarpfen anscheinend als Leitfisch ansehen und daher, wie er auch (is ja "wild") etwas scheu sind. Wird aber immer besser. Im Herbst hat mir der Karpfen schon mal fast aus der Hand gefressen. Heuer allerdings sind alle noch recht scheu.

Zudem habe ich noch anderen Nachwuchs, dafür mache ich jedoch lieber nen neuen Thread auf.
Die Bilder im Album sind von heute Nachmittag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Säp

(wär nett wenn mit n Mod noch n Tip zur Signatur geben könnte. bei mir funktioniert es nicht so wie im Support beschrieben)

Bilder zum Teich


----------



## Springmaus (15. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

_Hallo,

wou das nenn ich mal nen Teich 

Wenn der jetzt noch viele viele Pflanzen bekommt dann wirds richtig Klasse !!!


_


----------



## LotP (15. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Danke dir 

Ja, Pflanzen müssen definitiv noch sein. Ein paar waren schon drin. Eine einzige ist noch im Ansatz vorhanden. Die haben die Fische mir leider ansonsten vernichtet.

Denke __ Quellmoos und __ Tausendblatt wären interessant für den Rand. Oder jemand andere konkrete Vorschläge?

Sonstige Tiere haben sich auch schon eingefunden. __ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Wasserläufer sind da. __ Libellen und etliche Libellenlarven hab ich auch schon gesehen. __ Frösche zum Glück nicht (Befürchte jedoch, dass das nur ne Sache der Zeit ist, hier gibts viele)


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Hi Säp,
herzlich Willkommen.
:Willkommen2

Versuch das mit der Signatur nun noch mal. Es sind mindestens 5 Beiträge nötig, damit man da was eintragen kann.


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Servus Säp

Um eine Signatur einfügen zu können mußt du 10 Beiträge schreiben/geschrieben haben glaube ich ... kann mich aber auch irren 

Diese Einschränkung war leider wegen Werbungsmißbrauch nötig ...

Im übrigen .....

:willkommen unter den Schreibern


----------



## LotP (15. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

5 Beträge scheinen die magische Grenze zu sein. Danke für's WIllkommen heißen


----------



## Joerg (16. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Servus Säpp,
musst halt kräftig was schreiben und Bilder einstellen.
Ab 50 Beiträgen gibts eine extra Belobigung und weitere Bonus m³ für deinen tollen Teich. 

Hast du noch Bilder von den Notropis (Regenbogenshiner) ? Die würde ich mir auch gerne zulegen.


----------



## Zottel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

:willkommen


----------



## LotP (17. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Leider grad keine Bilder von ihnen, aber schaue, dass ich die Tage mal paar schöne zusammenbring.


----------



## Moonlight (18. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Hey Säp,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ein schöööner groooßer Teich. Da kann man noch viiieeel draus machen 

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Schöner Teich!
:willkommen im Nachhinein!


----------



## LotP (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Zeit sich mal Vorzustellen*

Mal ein kleines Update,
habe inzwischen ein Solarnachfüllsystem und einen Solarbachlauf dazugebaut.
Das Nachfüllsystem bringt ca. 200-300l pro Stunde (ca. 12h/d) in den Bachlauf; aus dem Teich geht noch eine pumpe mit Solarpower ca 600-1000l/h oben in den Bachlauf rein. (Bauarbeiten siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35220) funktioniert alles ganz gut.


----------



## LotP (3. Aug. 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update, zur Zeit alles super. Wasser klar. Fische Gesund. Der Spiegler ist riesig geworden (75cm+ ?), Auch der Platinogon hat inzwischen um die 50cm. Man sieht auch zwei der zwei jungen Kois von letzten Jahr recht gut (Orange und Weiß - beide schönes "Tancho"). Ausserdem viele Goldelritzen und Kois von diesem Jahr.

Auch ein Video beim Fressen gemacht, ist aber leider zu groß


----------



## LotP (3. Aug. 2014)

die letzten drei Bilder, (wenn ich sie schon auf die richtige Größe konvertiere will ich sie dann auch hochladen^^)

Ach ja, das Ding das da schwimmt ist mein Brutkasten für die Koi. 200l Tonne mit Löchern, Tagsüber Wasser aus 1,5m vom Teich durch Solarpumpe. WIe man deutlich erkennen kann, hab ich irgendwann aufgegeben, die Fische Zu Fangen und die Kois da reinzuschmeissen^^

btw alles mit nem Sony Z2 geschossen


----------



## LotP (24. März 2016)

Kleines Update (24.03.2016): 300l Helix Tonne durch IBC ersetzt. Inzwischen ist auch wieder alles aufgeräumt/ hergerichtet. Wollte nur die Fotos noch schnell machen bevor's zu dunkel wird.
Sicht is bis zum Grund atm. (Der Chagoi und der Sanke sind auf den Bildern in über 2m Tiefe)


----------



## jolantha (27. März 2016)

Hi, Lot
was machst Du eigentlich gegen Deinen immensen Nachwuchs ??


----------



## LotP (27. März 2016)

Hi Jolantha,

Das mit dem Nachwuchs hat sich bei mir als einigermaßen einfach erwiesen.

Zu allererst - Nahezu alle orangenen die man auf den Bildern sieht sind Goldelritzen. Wenns zu viele werden stell ich die auf Ebaykleinanzeigen ein. Und da anscheinend die größeren Fischfarmen letztes Jahr enorme Probleme mit der Nachzucht hatten ( im Gegensatz zu mir ^^, keine Ahnung warum), kamen die Leute teils aus über zweihundert Kilometer Entfernung zu mir um welche zu holen. Im Jahr zuvor war's ähnlich. Da musste ich die Anzeige sogar irgendwann rausnehmen, weil ich selbst kaum noch welche hatte.

Mit den Koi war's auch relativ unkompliziert. Mir sind - mit einem ungeeignten Kescher - Anfangs mal ein paar richtig bös' verletzt worden (~3-5cm große "Brut"), die hatte hatte ich unserer Katze angeboten, welche die wiederum sehr dankend angenommen hat.
Seitdem steht, sobald ich am Teich bin, die Katze bettelnd neben mir. Die kriegt dann im Sommer jeden Tag 2-3 Stück der "Aussortierqualität".
Die schönsten 10 oder so hab ich (letztes Jahr Teich mal komplett abgelassen - idR nehm ich Reusen) drinnen behalten. Den Rest der Gefärbten auch auf Ebaykleinanzeigen für ein paar €/Stück eingestellt. Waren ebenfalls nach 4 Wochen weg.

Am Schluss hatte ich noch ca. 50 in einer Größe von 10-20cm vom Vorjahr. Größtenteils in "Gold" oder ungefärbt. (Hatte bis letzten Sommer noch eine 85cm+ Spiegelkarpfendame im Teich, von welcher vermutlich die meisten abstammten). Da es bei mir in der Gegend recht viele Karpfenweiher gibt - viele auch von Hobbyisten betrieben - war das jedoch auch kein größeres Problem die loszuwerden. Im Endeffekt hab ich die dann als Gesamtpacket für 50€ "verklatscht".

Also kann mich diesbezüglich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Inzwischen deckt der Verkauf meines Nachwuchs leicht die jährlichen Futterkosten.


----------



## LotP (15. Apr. 2016)

Mal wieder eine "kleine" Fotosession - die Pflanzen fangen an zu wachsen


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Voll die Reizüberflutung hier , so viele Bilder ....


----------



## LotP (15. Apr. 2016)

und die letzten paar


----------



## LotP (15. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Voll die Reizüberflutung hier , so viele Bilder ....


hehe^^ 
jo, ne mischung aus zu faul zum sortieren und "ach, was solls" ^^


----------

